# Fiber: High or Low for dog with loose stools?



## Brecker (Jan 6, 2009)

I've been going back and forth on this. My 6 month old has been having some digestive problems when I try to switch him back to his old food (ProPlan Natural Turkey & Barley). He has been on Hill's ID but want to get him on something more nutritional. 

So I am looking for a new product and thought I should be looking for something with higher fiber in it to keep him "regular." My dog sitter thinks it's the opposite...any help? recommendations on food for sensitive stomachs?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

You would want higher fiber to get him regular. Try adding some canned pumpkin (a tablespoon or 2) to his kibble. Not the pie mix, though.

Good luck!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You are right, your dog sitter is wrong.




Brecker said:


> I've been going back and forth on this. My 6 month old has been having some digestive problems when I try to switch him back to his old food (ProPlan Natural Turkey & Barley). He has been on Hill's ID but want to get him on something more nutritional.
> 
> So I am looking for a new product and thought I should be looking for something with higher fiber in it to keep him "regular." My dog sitter thinks it's the opposite...any help? recommendations on food for sensitive stomachs?


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

Brecker said:


> I've been going back and forth on this. My 6 month old has been having some digestive problems when I try to switch him back to his old food (ProPlan Natural Turkey & Barley). He has been on Hill's ID but want to get him on something more nutritional.
> 
> So I am looking for a new product and thought I should be looking for something with higher fiber in it to keep him "regular." My dog sitter thinks it's the opposite...any help? recommendations on food for sensitive stomachs?


imho, fiber doesnt has any relationship with the hard stool or soft one, it has relation with how many times and how small your stool was


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Dogs need fiber in their diet to help form a nice firm stool. Many foods add beet pulp for this purpose. As others have mentioned you can add pumpkin as well.


----------



## Hiker (Mar 29, 2009)

I've dealt with stomach issues with both of my dogs, as well as allergies with the Lab. Presently they are both on California Natural Lamb Meal and Rice. Their stools are firm and they go no more than twice a day. Most important, the Lab's vomiting has stopped. Also, Probiotics are a good supplement for Dogs with stomach issues.


----------

